# Recommendations for a small, everyday handgun....



## GirlPrepMI (Dec 31, 2015)

I’m a newer to prepping, I’ve been getting the basics down and really working toward living a more prepared lifestyle. 

We’ve covered the basic food and water storage, bug out bags and learning for to can and store some of our own food. It’s a learning process that’s all-encompassing and I’m well aware I’m still just a beginner. 

We’re covered in the long gun department but it’s time to think about purchasing a handgun for myself and my fiancé.

I’m looking for recommendations for an everyday handgun. I would like something that I can purchase for less than $350, that’s light and compact. It would ideally be a firearm to keep in my car in case of emergency. 

I’m open to any and all suggestions/advice.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I am madly in love with these little biotches. Just prejudiced I guess. Currnetly nestled in the right front pocket of the flannel grand pa pants. Has beeen toted around proudly and discretely since 1982. Beats the heck out of hand full of rocks in a tense situation. 
NAA Mini Revolvers: Five rounds of 'Get off me!' (VIDEO) - Guns.com


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum GirlPrepMI.
I was going to suggest the Smith & Wesson .500SW but that would be silly! 
View attachment 14159


(Only because its on my wish list and one day, Lord Willing, One day...)

But I digress...So, why don't you look at the Ruger LC9's. Ruger® LC9s® Centerfire Pistol Models

Or the S&W MP Shield. M&P Shield

There are so many good compact and subcompact handguns. These two may get you started.

Good luck!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Do you have a local gun store that has a range attached to it that you can rent handguns? If so the best thing is to try one of theirs before you make the investment and get someting that may a) not fit your hand, b) have ammunition readily available c)be unmanagable to shoot. On the Ammunition some calibers are manufactured year round .22 LR, .38 Specials, 9mm luger, and .40 S&W. Some the manufacturers make a batch hopefully to last the year. .380's come to mind.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=Michigan+rental+gun+ranges

I'm guessing you live in Michigan? the above ought to give you a few places to shoot that rent handguns


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Just do what I said. Tune out the naysayers. You cant go wrong,..lol.


----------



## GirlPrepMI (Dec 31, 2015)

We do have a big store/range nearby where I can try before I buy. I want to go in with a few ideas. I was looking at the Ruger LC9, I'm excited to try out some options!


----------



## GirlPrepMI (Dec 31, 2015)

Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I would go with a subcompact 9mm. Any one. First thought was the browning 1911 380.

Welcome.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

First question is hand strength If you have problems with a weaker grip Auto's may not be the right weapon for you. Revolvers do not have that problem with no slide to work.
As an owner of couple LC9 while they are good weapons I would not recommend it. The factory trigger is hard for many to master. The conversion adds another $100 to the cost.
Instead look at the LC9S. Same size but a striker fired version with an outstanding trigger that is easy to shoot. Can be had on sale at around $379 and outstanding value at $400 and down.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Welcome to the forum GirlPrepMI.
> I was going to suggest the Smith & Wesson .500SW but that would be silly!
> View attachment 14159
> 
> ...


Two excellent and* dependable* first handgun choices..... about $375-400 if you shop around.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'll second the Ruger LC9. I'll also recommend the Springfield Armory XDS. The single stack model is real easy to carry. Also comes in a double stack that is excellent bit heavier and more apt to print.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Let me add, if your intent is man stopping power, stay with nothing less than a 9mm........as Slippy suggested in his two recommendations. If you have bigger hands you might want to try the Ruger SR9C. Also a compact yet a narrow width in the hand grip.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

9mm would be good for availability of ammunition also. Everyone uses 9mm.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I did a bunch of research, . . . size, . . . feel, . . . bulk, . . . safety, . . . etc. before I bought the last one.

I wound up with a S&W M&P Shield, . . . 9mm. Comes with a 8 round mag (plus 1 in the tube, you start out with 9 rounds), . . . and a 7 round mag for the pocket.

It comes with or without a thumb safety, . . . I got the "with" copy.

I read the other day that it is one of the two most popular sellers nowadays, . . . and I believe it.

It has good, white, 3 dot sights, . . . a good trigger, . . . the mag control is soft, but does not come undone unappropriately.

All in all, . . . it has my recommendation with one caveat. My wife has weak wrists, . . . and tries to shoot it with a limp wrist, . . . which will NOT work. That is the only thing I have found to criticize it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Some great recommendations here. I like the Shield 9, the Khar CW9, The Ruger SR9C (Ruger LCP is just too small IMO) Ruger LC9, any subcompact Glock and any Smith or Ruger J frame sized revolver rated for .38 Spl +P or higher. The best budget minded 9mm on the market right now would have to go to the Scyy 9mm without the safety. Tons of great reviews, compact and crazy inexpensive for a highly reliable, concealable 9mm.

I have had poor luck with Taurus autos and revolvers. I know some people swear by them, I just swear at them. 

If I could choose just one value priced compact today it would be the Shield 9mm. In fact I may buy one in a few weeks. It will be my next gun purchase. I trust my wife's life to a Khar CW9. I think it was around $350.00.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We live in a fairly rural area, and the wife likes to keep handgun with her when she's out doing chores or tending animals. Old age and arthritis made her set aside my Colt 45 Automatic, and she wanted something more powerful than my Colt 32 Auto. 
And, she wanted simple and reliable.
I bought her a Charter Arms 38 Special snub nose revolver. They call it their Undercover Model, and it has no hammer spur to snag on her pocket if she needs to draw in a hurry. I have the same thing in 44 Special caliber, the Charter Arms Bulldog. Both are stainless steel, and I opted for the dull black coating on both. As an old soldier, I don't want anything shiny giving away my position if I'm hiding in the bushes (old habits are hard to break :joyous
Charter Arms | Reliable, Safe, Revolvers made in USA
I can't remember how much each was, but I'm pretty sure the 38 wasn't much more than $350, if that much.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have to do this. The Ruger LC9 and LC9S are two different weapons. What they have in common are Single stack, slim , light subcompact 9mm they are the same size. They look the same at a glace. The LC9S is a newer version one that was born from the LC9. Many bought the LC9 because of it amazing small size and weight. How ever those not use to a long stiff trigger with a long reset had issues with the LC9 . The LC9 is a hammer fired weapon.
The LC9S is striker fired. It has all of the advantages of the LC9 and none of the disadvantages. It has a 16 pound recoil spring that handles any loads well. However if for some reason you feel the need to shoot real heavy loads a 20 pound spring can be had .
This is a size example : LCP 380, S&W .38 revolver, and LC9 (same size as the LC9S).


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

GirlPrepMI said:


> We do have a big store/range nearby where I can try before I buy. I want to go in with a few ideas. I was looking at the Ruger LC9, I'm excited to try out some options!


I just picked up a Ruger SR-9C for 319.00. I like the SR-9C and the LC-9S. The SR-9C comes with a 10 round mag and a full size SR-9 17 round mag too. Another I like in that price range is
the Kahr CM-9. I think you'll have a fair amount of good choices around that price mark.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> I just picked up a Ruger SR-9C for 319.00. I like the SR-9C and the LC-9S. The SR-9C comes with a 10 round mag and a full size SR-9 17 round mag too. Another I like in that price range is
> the Kahr CM-9. I think you'll have a fair amount of good choices around that price mark.


My wife's handgun is a SR9C. Nice.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

the best advice I can offer is to go see what fits your hands and feels comfortable. If it is an auto loader make sure you can manipulate the slide and the controls. If it is a revolver make sure you can manipulate the trigger in double action mode and you can maipulate the cylinder lock easily. For defense I would not recommend anything smaller than 9mm in diameter and .38 special in power. I recommend the most powerful caliber you can fire accurately and comfortably. For my mother it is a .380, my daughter likes the 9mm but not the .45 ACP, my wife likes the .38 Special but not the .357 Mag. 

If you are not comfortable with the feel or the power level you will not practice with it and it won't do you much good.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Let me throw you a big ole curveball;

If this handgun will be used by both of you for training etc, check out the KetTec PMR 30 in .22 WMR. This handgun has some stopping power and plenty of ammo in its 30 +1 mag. Easy to stay on target with the 2nd and follow up shots. The action is easy to work and the flame that comes out of the barrel is pretty cool...if you're into cool. Anyway, not a bad choice in my opinion.

PMR-30


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I gave my daughter a Rossi 38 Special snub nose revolver. 5 shot. Never had a problem with it over the 15 years I had it. She loves it. Going to a range that rents firearms and trying them would be a good start. See what you like and what feels good to you. When my daughter was in high school I would taker her to the range. Then all the guys at the range would volunteer to let her try their pistol/revolver.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Let me throw you a big ole curveball;
> 
> If this handgun will be used by both of you for training etc, check out the KetTec PMR 30 in .22 WMR. This handgun has some stopping power and plenty of ammo in its 30 +1 mag. Easy to stay on target with the 2nd and follow up shots. The action is easy to work and the flame that comes out of the barrel is pretty cool...if you're into cool. Anyway, not a bad choice in my opinion.
> 
> PMR-30


I keep the WMR cylinder in one of my Ruger Single Sixes. The 40 grain Winchester JHP will take care of most problems around the farm, and 2 or 3 of those center mass would ruin a bad guys day, too!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Welcome from Ionia county Michigan. My wife and daughter are comfortable with 9mm and 380. A 40 caliber is to much especially in a smaller pistol. They whip bad. The wife had an m&p 9c but carrying it in the purse with extra magazine was to heavy so she says. If you look into a subcompact single stack a 380 auto maybe in order. Ruger makes a good lcp.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Ps if you can shoot and feel comfortable with the 9mm. I would get that over the 380 for sure. For many reasons cost availability and stopping power.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The judge


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

My two 'pocket gun' favorites are the S&W 442 and Glock 43. The latter will exceed your $350 price point but what a great little gun.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Let me throw you a big ole curveball;
> 
> If this handgun will be used by both of you for training etc, check out the KetTec PMR 30 in .22 WMR. This handgun has some stopping power and plenty of ammo in its 30 +1 mag. Easy to stay on target with the 2nd and follow up shots. The action is easy to work and the flame that comes out of the barrel is pretty cool...if you're into cool. Anyway, not a bad choice in my opinion.
> 
> PMR-30


I like the 30 rounds of 22 magnum
Here is another Kel-Tec in 9mm for consideration. It's smaller and very lightweight for carry in a pocket. The finish is plastic so you don't worry about the finish when tossing it in the glovebox. The trigger pull is longer than I like but being so small and light weight it would be super easy to carry. I've been considering looking at one and for $235 it's a gun with good reviews.


----------



## mattdeere (Jan 12, 2014)

I usually carry a Sig Sauer P938 9mm, it's accurate, small and fits my hand decent. Sometimes I carry a Glock 26 9mm a little bit bigger but holds 3 extra rounds. My better half carries the M&P shield 9mm.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

GirlPrepMI said:


> We're covered in the long gun department...


Is a 22 long rifle the most recommended SHTF rifle? So you can kill small game? Also, is a 22 long riffle quieter than a 22 hand gun? Althought i'd have no clue what to do after killing a small animal, Youtube vids better still work after collapse lol


----------



## jamisonbirdsong (Dec 29, 2015)

I personally love my Smith and Wesson Bodyguard for EDC. I have small hands (size 5 fingers, not long, small palms) fits perfect for me. I've gone through a few others and this one is my fave. It's automatic and I have no issues with racking. Easier to conceal than a bulkier revolver IMHO.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

GirlPrepMI said:


> I'm a newer to prepping, I've been getting the basics down and really working toward living a more prepared lifestyle.
> 
> We've covered the basic food and water storage, bug out bags and learning for to can and store some of our own food. It's a learning process that's all-encompassing and I'm well aware I'm still just a beginner.
> 
> ...


Letting people on the internet pick out your handgun is a lot like letting your mother-in-law pick out your bra.

My recommendation is to go to a gun range that lets you rent a gun. Try out three our four. If you have friends with guns that will go with you, then that is just another gun you can try out for free. You might find out that something some one loves, you hate.

Having said that, my wife LOVES her Smith & Wesson Shield in 9mm. But there are a lot of advantages to having a large hand held .22 pistol like a Ruger. See what you are comfortable with.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep..a .22 rifle is lot quieter than a .22 pistol. Most normal folks who had to depend on a pistol to eat would starve to death. Much easier to use a pistol to rob your neighbors of their spam..beanie weenies blah blah blah.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I know that when the J framed .357 Magnum 5 shot snubbies hit the market every Cop (including me) had to have one on their ankle. I guess us old school wheelie guys secretly hoped the Beretta 92Fs we were issued would be unreliable pieces of junk like we just knew they were so we could whip out our favorite cartridge again.

Well, hindsight is, in fact, 20-20. The Beretta 92F was a fine, reliable weapon that kept me alive on many occasions. The .357 Magnum in a J frame revolver is damned near useless. It is slow to reacquire and zero fun to shoot. It also leaves a big bruise on the palm of your hand. I have since learned the 9mm is my personal favorite round and completely controllable in almost any sized gun. Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

We have a couple local indoor ranges that have rental guns, and a good selection to pick from. One of them also has an "Introduction to Handguns" class (includes a range session). If this is available to you in your area it would well worth your time and money. If not, maybe you can burrow several different types from family/friends and take them to the range? ...and a knowledgeable friend to instruct.

I always recommend a revolver for a first handgun and it usually gets boo'd by a lot of folks but, it is the simplest and intuitive to operate and (I think) the most versatile of weapons if you get one in 357 Mag. Then you can use 357Mag, 38 Special, 38 S&W. I'd go with a K-frame (S&W model 10, 64, etc), small enough to conceal but not the challenge to learn well as a J-frame.

You can play with semi-auto's later. I guarantee you'll have more handguns before you're through!

Most Versatile Handgun: The .38 Special, .38 Special +P and .357 Magnum Revolver
.
.
.
Revolver Love 




.357 Magnum Tribute 80 YEARS 




my personal favorite, thrown in just for G&G.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> I just picked up a Ruger SR-9C for 319.00. I like the SR-9C and the LC-9S. The SR-9C comes with a 10 round mag and a full size SR-9 17 round mag too. Another I like in that price range is
> the Kahr CM-9. I think you'll have a fair amount of good choices around that price mark.


The SR9C is one of the biggest secrets in CC weapons. Outstanding fire arm. Another great job by Ruger of making a double stack as slim as they did. The SR9C is my normal CC. It has a great trigger and is also a striker fire weapon. With the 10 round Mag it is reasonable CC weapon.
The SR9C If purchased right is a great value, something you almost always find in a ruger.
Looking for saving in a full size that still does it all the Ruger 9E same as the SR9 full size but with some cost reductions still a great full size.
One thing for sure there are to many options in hand guns to digest it all.


----------



## Mancelona Man (Nov 27, 2015)

I like my Ruger LC9s 9 mm. Small and lightweight and can pack a punch.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Another vote for the S&W J-frame. Best, most reliable option available IMHO. My wife and I both carry scandium 357's but you can use the 38 specials if you must.

I would stay away from anything Keltec or Taurus. Have never had anything but problems with them. I sure wouldn't want to risk my life with one. Ruger wouldn't be far behind especially the LCP line. To many jams and failure to feed etc to be considered a CCW.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mancelona Man said:


> I like my Ruger LC9s 9 mm. Small and lightweight and can pack a punch.


 I find myself carrying the LC9S more and more. At 0330 this morning Dog wanted to go out and run something off. So I sat at the table and installed Tritium True glow fiber-optic front and rear sights on my LC9S. Latter I will try them out. Guns are like my motorcycles I just can't leave them alone. They are green camera makes them look off color a bit.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Ruger KLCR


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I carry a LCP 380 and it's great .


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I know that when the J framed .357 Magnum 5 shot snubbies hit the market every Cop (including me) had to have one on their ankle. I guess us old school wheelie guys secretly hoped the Beretta 92Fs we were issued would be unreliable pieces of junk like we just knew they were so we could whip out our favorite cartridge again.
> 
> Well, hindsight is, in fact, 20-20. The Beretta 92F was a fine, reliable weapon that kept me alive on many occasions. The .357 Magnum in a J frame revolver is damned near useless. It is slow to reacquire and zero fun to shoot. It also leaves a big bruise on the palm of your hand. I have since learned the 9mm is my personal favorite round and completely controllable in almost any sized gun. Who'd have thunk it?


I have no problems like that with my Taurus 605. Zero fun to shoot? I dunno, every first time shooter of mine gets a big smile :joyous: when they touch off a full house Remington 125 grain JSP (factory rated at 1450 fps from a 6" vented barrel).
That is one of my pocket guns. I feel quite comfortable with it. :armata_PDT_25:
But then, I'm the kind of guy who finds firing a 44 magnum a peaceful, zen-like experience. But a Ruger Super Blackhawk with a 7 & 1/2" barrel is not very concealable. Too bad! :excitement:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> I carry a LCP 380 and it's great .


 My daughter can have any weapon she wants , she stands by her LCP.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Is a 22 long rifle the most recommended SHTF rifle? So you can kill small game? Also, is a 22 long riffle quieter than a 22 hand gun? Althought i'd have no clue what to do after killing a small animal, Youtube vids better still work after collapse lol


Bring your ass over, I will take you small game hunting. you need to get some experience.

Their is no most recommended SHTF rifle, if you ask this question to a group of ten people you will get 16 answers. It is all personal preference.
.22 is an American favorite because of little to no recoil, portability and it used to be considered most cost effective, you can now find .22 rim fire priced over 9mm .223 and 7.62 x 39

to answer the remaining question you need to go hunting and actually do it. Lets go I have today off.


----------



## Mancelona Man (Nov 27, 2015)

alterego said:


> Bring your ass over, I will take you small game hunting. you need to get some experience.
> 
> Their is no most recommended SHTF rifle, if you ask this question to a group of ten people you will get 16 answers. It is all personal preference.
> .22 is an American favorite because of little to no recoil, portability and it used to be considered most cost effective, you can now find .22 rim fire priced over 9mm .223 and 7.62 x 39
> ...


I haven't been able to find .22 ammo for the last 3 years??? Thanks to Obummer


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Yep..a .22 rifle is lot quieter than a .22 pistol. Most normal folks who had to depend on a pistol to eat would starve to death. Much easier to use a pistol to rob your neighbors of their spam..beanie weenies blah blah blah.


I have owned a ruger mark II target pistol for over 20 years now? I take it small game hunting almost every year, just for the fun of it. I have much experience with this pistol, it is accurate and reliably cycles. I have fired thousands of rounds through it.

My success rate of taking squirrel with this pistol is almost nothing. I think I have gotten two squirrel and one rabbit, and the rabbit was a fluke.

It is incredibly difficult to take game with a pistol in comparison to my 10-22 with a scope.

Incredibly difficult.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

I did a small review of the SCCY CPX2 that my wife got and loved. Its a good price and has a double stack mag. Might be an option for about 250 of less.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeti-2015 said:


> I did a small review of the SCCY CPX2 that my wife got and loved. Its a good price and has a double stack mag. Might be an option for about 250 of less.


I believe that these pistols have a lifetime warranty too. My father in law likes it.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I would recommend a ruger SR series but looks like they just went up in price on buds gun shop.

That being said Smith and Wesson SDVE Series are good

S&W SD9VE 16+1 9mm 4" $314.00 SHIPS FREE

S&W SD40VE 14+1 40S&W 4" $311.00 SHIPS FREE

or they have used M&P .40 police trade ins for a good price

USED S&W M&P40 40S&W 3 15RD MAG AND NS NO BOX POLICE TRADE USED $299.00 SHIPS FREE

299 that includes the pistol with night sights (although no clue how much longer they will last as its a used gun) and 3 magazines. Hard deal to beat there especially since that pistol is just as good as a glock

also some other good buys at buds

Used S&W Police Model 10 38sp Square Butt $319.00 SHIPS FREE


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Welcome to the forum GirlPrepMI.
> I was going to suggest the Smith & Wesson .500SW but that would be silly!
> View attachment 14159
> 
> ...


You can't go wrong with either of these two choices. I have the Shield in 9mm and I am quite pleased with it. I carry it in the 8+1 configuration with personnel protection rounds for additional stopping power. My wife has small hands so I purchased one for her as well. I picked up both for around 400 and it goes bang every time. Also, 9mm is a good choice. Plenty of it on the shelves and relatively affordable.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Lots of good advice on this thread. In my experience of shooting guns for over 40 years, I would choose a revolver because of reliability. Yes, there are plenty of good semi autos out there, and I carry one too (I'm sideKahr, I carry a Kahr, right?), but I more often carry a S&W snubnose wheelgun. 

There is more of a chance for a malfunction with an semi auto than with a revolver. It's simply the nature of the beast. A semi auto can fail to feed, fail to eject, or malfunction due to limp wristing; all things a revolver will not do. You can use flat nosed, hollow point bullets in a revolver, something the FBI thought was desirable for many years. Yes, the capacity is less with a revolver, but most conflicts are resolved with less than three shots fired. If you carry a semi auto, you must train to recover from a stoppage until it is an automatic reflex. And that takes two hands. With a revolver, a trigger press puts a fresh cartridge under the firing pin.

At the range I ocassionally get a misfire with my semi autos, even after years of weeding out the bad ones. I've never had a misfire with a revolver.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> ...If you carry a semi auto, you must train to recover from a stoppage until it is an automatic reflex.


Slap, Rack and Roll

https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/fixing-type-1-malfunction-slap-rack-roll/


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Lots of good advice on this thread. In my experience of shooting guns for over 40 years, I would choose a revolver because of reliability. Yes, there are plenty of good semi autos out there, and I carry one too (I'm sideKahr, I carry a Kahr, right?), but I more often carry a S&W snubnose wheelgun.
> 
> There is more of a chance for a malfunction with an semi auto than with a revolver. It's simply the nature of the beast. A semi auto can fail to feed, fail to eject, or malfunction due to limp wristing; all things a revolver will not do. You can use flat nosed, hollow point bullets in a revolver, something the FBI thought was desirable for many years. Yes, the capacity is less with a revolver, but most conflicts are resolved with less than three shots fired. If you carry a semi auto, you must train to recover from a stoppage until it is an automatic reflex. And that takes two hands. With a revolver, a trigger press puts a fresh cartridge under the firing pin.
> 
> At the range I ocassionally get a misfire with my semi autos, even after years of weeding out the bad ones. I've never had a misfire with a revolver.


I too carry a Kahr. The PM9. Kahr's have a bad rap about reliability. I think that's because people don't take the time to properly break them in. If broken in, my experience is that they will eat anything I feed them.


----------



## Mercurial1 (Feb 15, 2015)

I may have missed it but I didn't see anyone mention the smith and Wesson m&p 9c. I have one as my everyday carry and it has been reliable, accurate, easy to carry etc.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Mercurial1 said:


> I may have missed it but I didn't see anyone mention the smith and Wesson m&p 9c. I have one as my everyday carry and it has been reliable, accurate, easy to carry etc.


That's a good one too. I have one and love it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I carry a little Taurus .380 TCP pocket pistol as a back-up. Simple, accurate at short range and inexpensive. I think I got mine for about $230ish.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well if we want to expand our horizons..I love my Sig P 226 in .40 . Best danged gun I ever owned and I have owned a bunch. Small enough to conceal and big enough to make an impact when/if things go South. They aint cheap but excellent equipment seldom is.

P226


----------



## GirlPrepMI (Dec 31, 2015)

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Go to a gun shop and handle your options. Take a knowledgeable friend.

Once you pick the weapon, don't forget to get plenty of ammo. You are going to need it because there is no magic in simply owning and carrying a firearm. Training and practice are the only things that will make your weapon a useful tool.

Good luck and happy shooting!


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

ruger lcr or a hammerless J frame, cant be beat. other guns do more, or do some things better, but as far as simplicity and reliability, its very hard to beat a compact revolver.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I stopped by my local gun store earlier today just to browse. As I was shooting the shat with the sales guy, another dude walked in and wanted to take a look at some sub compacts for his wife. He mentioned to the clerk that the gun needed a safety because it was going to reside in his wife's purse and he didn't want "the kiddos to find it and be able to shoot it". 

I winced but kept quiet and minded my own business. 

Then he said his wife probably wouldn't be able to rack the slide on a semi-auto so the clerk asked if he would be interested in a revolver? The customer said, no. He was intent on getting a semi-auto .380 or 9mm for her and really wanted one with a safety. Again, the clerk said if she couldn't rack the slide she probably wouldn't enjoy training with the handgun, so why not look at a smaller easier rackable .22 for training purposes?

The customer again said, "all the gun's gonna do is sit in her purse, but we want a safety on it so the kiddo's don't shoot themselves. They are all the time scrounging through mama's purse."

I wanted to give him an uppercut right there but simply shook my head and exited the store.

Some people are freakin' idiots. 

GirlPrepMI,

Whatever firearm you choose, please practice/train with it. Learn to clean it, disassemble and reassemble it, and for God's Sake, know where it is at all times and when it is not on your person, make sure it is secured.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

I have & carry the CM9.
My wife "took over" the Glock G43 (9mm single stack) shortly after I brought it home.
BTW; I just picked up a second LEO trade-in Glock G27 for $350. ( 3 mags & MetPro sights)
Don't rule out LEO trade-ins & make an offer lower than the tagged price of used guns.
The G27 I bought was listed at $395.

FYI; the trigger on the Kahr may not be your cup of tea.
Try everything before you buy if only to test / pull the trigger ( if they'll let you).
I take friends out & let them shoot the 6-7 CCW pistols I have to help them with their decision on size & caliber.

Glock G43 & CM9









Kahr CW9, CM9 & G43









G27


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I stopped by my local gun store earlier today just to browse. As I was shooting the shat with the sales guy, another dude walked in and wanted to take a look at some sub compacts for his wife. He mentioned to the clerk that the gun needed a safety because it was going to reside in his wife's purse and he didn't want "the kiddos to find it and be able to shoot it".
> 
> I winced but kept quiet and minded my own business.
> 
> ...


You are a better man than I am. If I would have heard a man repeat that statement I would not have been able to keep it in. I hope he continues to look forever.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

alterego said:


> You are a better man than I am. If I would have heard a man repeat that statement I would not have been able to keep it in. I hope he continues to look forever.


Sounds like the guy wants a Taurus.
Striker fired trigger with a manual safety .
But it also sounds like someone who is not responsible enough to carry one.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I read this post this morning and after chasing squirrel around the woods with SIG the wonder dog. I took my mother to Bob's gun and tackle shop in Hastings michigan. My personal favorite lgs. They had standard black ruger lcp on sale for 239.99 I kid you not. But when we got their they were all sold out. My mother was wanting a pistol for home and I wanted to help her get one. We left disappointed because we missed the great deal.

And another thing. They had a Springfield M1A1 on the wall for 1399 with walnut stock and one with black synthetic for 1299. I about could not get out of their after buying the generator the other day I was choking and gagging on the m1 price.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Taurus 380 does not have a safety.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

The Ruger LC9s or the Smith and Wesson Shield 9mm are great options. If you're wanting a revolver, the Smith and Wesson Bodyguard 38 is a great choice. A revolver would be an easier gun to use if you don't have a lot of hand strength. I would disagree with our Texas friend on here pushing a 22 revolver. Not enough power and ammo is hard to get. 

Happy New Year


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The Kahr CW9 is the most accurate 9mm I have ever shot. I am amazed every time I shoot it. It may belong to the wife, but I love it.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

alterego said:


> Bring your ass over, I will take you small game hunting. you need to get some experience.
> 
> to answer the remaining question you need to go hunting and actually do it. Lets go I have today off.


Are you sure there isn't a good video game you can point me to for practice instead lol. Unless I get cracking on lots of freeze dried food soon, if you guys notice that I've stopped posting shortly after SHTF it means I'm dead lol



bigwheel said:


> Well if we want to expand our horizons..I love my Sig P 226 in .40 . Best danged gun I ever owned and I have owned a bunch. Small enough to conceal and big enough to make an impact when/if things go South. They aint cheap but excellent equipment seldom is.


If I ever decide to pay for a P226 I am just going to go the extra mile and pay for the MK25 Navy Seal version with the internal phosphate coating...why not go all out on a model designed to withstand salt water!??


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

a 38 or 357 2 inch 5 shot revolver like a ruger sp101.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Are you sure there isn't a good video game you can point me to for practice instead lol. Unless I get cracking on lots of freeze dried food soon, if you guys notice that I've stopped posting shortly after SHTF it means I'm dead lol
> 
> If I ever decide to pay for a P226 I am just going to go the extra mile and pay for the MK25 Navy Seal version with the internal phosphate coating...why not go all out on a model designed to withstand salt water!??


WTF, really!! damn, hey I got a navy seal spitball shoot for sale for 50 bucks.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

So........now you have the best advice ever from all here at PF. Pick the top 3 you like and buy them. You will be happy for a very long time.

Don't forget a lot of ammo!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

What I did when I chose a personal carry was to pick out three, had the salesperson lay them on the counter, then seen which one I like the feel of best. My thoughts are as long as you stay with a name brand (Smith/Wesson, Ruger, Beretta,Glock.....ect) you will probably be happy with whichever you choose.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

In that price range, I'd throw in another vote for the Shield.

Another choice, if you want to go cheaper, higher capacity and don't mind more of a medium sized gun, is the S&W SD9VE. 

The Shield is more refined, but the SD is perfectly fine as a budget self defense weapon.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> The Kahr CW9 is the most accurate 9mm I have ever shot. I am amazed every time I shoot it. It may belong to the wife, but I love it.


Plus with the low bore axis , the CW9 is pleasant to shoot, compared to snappy high bore axis pistols such as the Ruger LC9 series


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Are you sure there isn't a good video game you can point me to for practice instead lol. Unless I get cracking on lots of freeze dried food soon, if you guys notice that I've stopped posting shortly after SHTF it means I'm dead lol
> 
> If I ever decide to pay for a P226 I am just going to go the extra mile and pay for the MK25 Navy Seal version with the internal phosphate coating...why not go all out on a model designed to withstand salt water!??


Sounds like a good plan to me. I dont get around salt water since I have phobias about sea monsters..giant squids and the creature from the black lagoon.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

It's funny I read that 'Skills' are your best friend in total collapse but 'Props' are overrated...I agree but it's fun to think about how IF you had an insane amount of props you'd be sitting pretty. I always visualize the guy with a virtual bunker of a house, and a basement that looks like a grocery store of freeze dried foods. It was many years ago but I remember this movie where this guy's house was insane, these burgler's couldn't break in they finally had to trick someone into letting them in...it wasn't Purge 2 but it was something like that.


----------

